# Erro na compilacao do Kernel na maquina com LiveDVD

## Xinitrc

livecd linux # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.4

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.5.2-aufs for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/generated-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/generated-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2019-08-08--14-49-58.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*scripts/kconfig/conf  --oldconfig Kconfig

*.config:76:warning: override: reassigning to symbol UV_MMTIMER

*.config:125:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for X86_INTEL_PSTATE

*.config:2390:warning: override: FB_MB862XX_LIME changes choice state

*.config:2811:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for AB3100_CORE

*.config:2820:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8400

*.config:2821:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350_I2C

*.config:2822:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350

*.config:2823:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM831X

*.config:3460:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for POWER_SUPPLY

*--

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] y

*  Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] y

*Enable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

*Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [Y/n/?] y

*Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

*Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [Y/n/?] y

*  Container and Module Devices (ACPI_CONTAINER) [Y/?] (NEW) y

*  Memory Hotplug (ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY) [Y/n/?] y

*  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [Y/?] y

*  Allow ACPI methods to be inserted/replaced at run time (ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*  ACPI NVDIMM Firmware Interface Table (NFIT) (ACPI_NFIT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*  ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [Y/n/?] y

*    APEI Generic Hardware Error Source (ACPI_APEI_GHES) [Y/n/?] y

*    APEI PCIe AER logging/recovering support (ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

*    APEI memory error recovering support (ACPI_APEI_MEMORY_FAILURE) [Y/n/?] y

*    APEI Error INJection (EINJ) (ACPI_APEI_EINJ) [M/n/y/?] m

*    APEI Error Record Serialization Table (ERST) Debug Support (ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG) [M/n/y/?] m

*  Extended Error Log support (ACPI_EXTLOG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*--

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

*PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

*  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [N/y] (NEW) 

*  PCI Express Port Bus support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

*    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

*      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [Y/n/?] y

*      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [M/n/y/?] m

*--

*      *

*      round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_RR) [M/n/?] m

*      weighted round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_WRR) [M/n/?] m

*      least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_LC) [M/n/?] m

*      weighted least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_WLC) [M/n/?] m

*      weighted failover scheduling (IP_VS_FO) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*--

*  * Wireless

*  *

*  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

*    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

*      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

*      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

*--

*SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [M/n/y/?] m

*  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

*SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

*SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

*SCSI Enclosure Support (SCSI_ENCLOSURE) [M/n/?] m

*Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=75K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  Compile All OSD modules with lots of DEBUG prints (SCSI_OSD_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata)

*

*Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*      IP-over-InfiniBand data path debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG_DATA) [N/y/?] n

*  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

*  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol target support (INFINIBAND_SRPT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [M/n/?] m

*

* EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting

*

*EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting (EDAC) [Y/n/?] y

*  EDAC legacy sysfs (EDAC_LEGACY_SYSFS) [Y/n/?] y

*  Debugging (EDAC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*  Decode MCEs in human-readable form (only on AMD for now) (EDAC_DECODE_MCE) [M/n/y/?] m

*  Main Memory EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting (EDAC_MM_EDAC) [M/n/y/?] m

*    AMD64 (Opteron, Athlon64) (EDAC_AMD64) [M/n/?] m

*      Sysfs HW Error injection facilities (EDAC_AMD64_ERROR_INJECTION) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  JFS statistics (JFS_STATISTICS) [N/y/?] n

*XFS filesystem support (XFS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

*  XFS Quota support (XFS_QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

*  XFS POSIX ACL support (XFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

*  XFS Realtime subvolume support (XFS_RT) [N/y/?] n

*  XFS Verbose Warnings (XFS_WARN) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*--

*Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

*Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

*  fanotify permissions checking (FANOTIFY_ACCESS_PERMISSIONS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

*Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [Y/n/?] y

*Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*RCU CPU stall timeout in seconds (RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT) [21] (NEW) 

*Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

*Provide debugging asserts for adding NO_HZ support to an arch (RCU_EQS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*Force round-robin CPU selection for unbound work items (DEBUG_WQ_FORCE_RR_CPU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

*Notifier error injection (NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*--

*  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

*  UPD     include/generated/utsrelease.h

*  HOSTLD  arch/x86/tools/relocs

*  CC      kernel/bounds.s

*  CHK     include/generated/timeconst.h

*kernel/bounds.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

* /*

* ^

*make[1]: *** [Kbuild:45: kernel/bounds.s] Error 1

*make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

*  UPD     include/generated/timeconst.h

*make: *** [Makefile:993: prepare0] Error 2

*--

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

livecd linux # 

O que tenho que fazer para corrigir o problema?

----------

## Xinitrc

Eu so tinha que escolher no comeco (quando liga o computador) arquitetura x86 somente e dai compilou sem erro.

----------

## Xinitrc

Me iludi,pensei que estava compilando sem erro,mas quando chegou no final, disse que faltava espaco no disco.

----------

